# Hello from the Lakes



## davekes (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My family & I (Me, Wife and 2 young kids + German Shepherd) have just bought our first proper motorhome, it's a 1990 Hymer B654 on a Peugeot Chassis 2.5D.  We had an old VW transported A Reg years ago for our honeymoon.

I have bought it on ebay without seeing it first - I know, a big risk!! But the selller seems honest about the MH and I plan to collect it on Wednesday evening this week.

Great site & hopefully I'll be able to contribute in the future.

All the best
Dave


----------



## christine (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome. We are in Dalton in Furness. Where are you?


----------



## watchthis (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Dave and family
And welcome to the site if you want any information about anything just post a question and you get lot's of advice--Enjoy your new motorhome
And keep posting
Bye for now 
Freddie


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hi*

Welcome to site. We got our van off ebay too - trouble free I am glad to say.
Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## davekes (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi & Thanks for the Welcome.
Christine, I am in Keswick.  Great place to live bud a tad busy in the summer!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Welcome to site. We got our van off ebay too - trouble free I am glad to say.
> Enjoy your new purchase.



We also bought our Hymer S700 on ebaY bought it in Germany and imported it (Nov 2006) saved £6000 on prices asked in UK.  It was better than the UK offerings as well.


----------



## christine (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah, Keswick, somewhere we tend to avoid in summer (along with many other places in the Lakes!!)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 22, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy the site ,dont worry about the van comming from ebay i have baught lots of things from there and most things have been ok. just one other thing you do not have to accept the item you have baught if it is not as described in other words if you do not think it is up to scratch walk away .


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome to WildCamping, any questions/problems and you can be sure someone will help.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Photographs of the  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome. We love the Keswick / Threlkeld / Troutbeck area and go quite often. I'll be keen to hear about the wild spots that you recommend as a local.
Jim


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, yeah big fan of the lakes.


----------



## ajs (Sep 22, 2009)

.


just come back from the lakes...you will know where this is then...


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=751&stc=1&d=1253656208


regards
aj


----------

